# Bad Blocks sur mon disque dur. réparation possible?



## DaTa (21 Septembre 2002)

J'ai depuis quelques temps des fichiers qui sont devenus illisibles: lorsque je veux les ouvrir ou les copier, j'entend mon disque travailler, sans succès, après 30 sec il abandonne et j'ai droit à une erreur.
DiskUtility ne trouve aucun problème, pas plus que TechToolsPro. Par contre norton6 (sous OS9) me dit que j'ai des  _bad blocks_ mais qu'il ne peux pas les réparer!

Comment je dois faire pour réparer ces bad blocks et éviter d'avoir d'autres fichiers illisibles?
C'est "normal" d'avoir des bad blocks? ou est-ce que je dois faire changer mon disque dur? C'est le 80Go d'origine de mon QS, 6 mois d'âge.


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2002)

Les BAD Blocks sont quelques choses de physique, tu ne peu donc pas réparer, la seul solution est de changé, et dans t'on cas c'est sous garantie donc ...


----------



## DaTa (22 Septembre 2002)

oh! bon alors je vais contacter l'apple care si je peux rien faire moi même.
merci.


----------



## LCT (22 Septembre 2002)

Je ne suis pas technicien, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, mais j'ai toujours réparé jusque ici mes (rares) bad blocks avec DiskWarrior.
Bon je vous dis ça comme ça car macinside s'y connaît beaucoup mieux que moi.
De plus je suis sous OS 9.
Sous OS 10, je ne sais pas.
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2002)

DiscWarrior ne repare pas les bad block il met juste des barrieres entre les bad blocks pour ne pas qu'on essais de les utilisés


----------



## DaTa (22 Septembre 2002)

Dans mon cas ça n'est malheureusement pas "réparable" par disque warrior ou un autre: j'ai aussi essayé avec DiskUtility sous OS9 en faisant un media check: au bout de 5 heures (et 30% de disque scanné), il affiche une erreur fatale.
Donc retour au sav ou peut être initialisation... dès que j'aurai tout sauvegardé!


----------



## demougin (22 Septembre 2002)

je crains que ton disque ne soit en train de mourrir. mon conseil : sauvegarde ce que tu peux, achete un nouveau disque (ou sos-garantie)  et ne reutilise pas celui ci car tu risque les memes pbs et plus grave


----------



## DaTa (3 Octobre 2002)

Me revoilà, avec un tout nouveau Western Digital Caviar 80Go 8mb cache à CHF 180.-

Concernant le disque défectueux, le technicien apple m'a dit de l'initialiser avec l'outil disque dur sous os9 en cochant l'option données à zéro. Ça a pris une bonne dizaine d'heures!
Maintenant, les utilitaires ne détectent plus d'erreur, donc apple ne veut pas me le changer. Mais j'ai peur de mettre mes données sur ce disque: des blocs défectueux ne risquent-ils pas de refaire petit à petit leur apparition comme par le passé? votre avis?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

Pour vraiment reparer des bad blocks il faut faire une formatage low level ... chose qui n'est pas possible avec les outils Apple sur les disques IDE. Le seul moyen de faire un vrai formattage low level d'un disque IDE sur Mac c'est d'utiliser Hard Disk Toolkit. 

@+

Guillaume


----------

